# my first ever fish to jump out of a tank and make it



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

so today i was out with my friends and earlier i put my kissing gourami into a 5 gallon because i didnt want him in my 10 gallon int he fry holder any more. i came home and the first thing i did was check him. he wasnt in their and the first thing i did was look behind the table. he wasnt there and when i look in the front of the table i found him. at first i thought he was dead but there was water that was trailing the way he fell down so i thought he may still have a chance. i picked him up then put him back into the tank. in a panic i poked his head because he was floating at the surface. when i tapped his head he flinched and then went back into his " dead look". by then i thougt it was still a 50/50 chance. i started flicking both sides of the aquarium to get him moving as a last resort. finally he started moving and after letting him sit for 5 minutes i moved him back to my 10 gallon. so what kinds of situations like this that has happened to you guys? this was the first time i had a fish jump from a tank and live.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

I have had a goldfish jump out of my tank,and I found him the next day under my bed.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

This is why lids that cover the entire tank are a good thing. I've been keeping fish for years and I've never had one jump out because they are unable to.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I have my African butterfly fish jump out once. They are know to do this which is why I have a glass versa top. I left it open one time after feeding, went out into my living room and when I came back he was on the floor in front of the tank. Tossed him back in and he was fine. Because he is my favorite fish the lid stays SHUT always now. I was laying in bed the other night and I heard a splash and a loud smack on the glass, I started chuckling immediately. Fish:1 Glass lid:1, tied game.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

My wrasse will often try to jump out of the water for some planktonic food that isn't there. As Grogan says, smack! Followed by laughter. 

My eel did escape, twice. The first time he was out for no more than an hour, but they have a really cool slime coat that lets them do that. The second time, he got caught in my overflow box. As I was netting him out, he literally jumped/torpedoed/shot out and onto my floor. Grab. Splash. Swim.

I have also revived a goldfish from the almost dead. I was giving it to my neighbors, and they were going to add it to their coldwater tank after the w/c. Well, the carrier tank was dirty, so it was gilling all sorts of dust and hair. I ran over to get him, tossed him in the tank, and he sank, not moving. After moving him back and forth for 30 minutes in a net, he was perfectly fine. Yay?


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I purposefully harassed a firemouth to death, and brought him back. He was the bully of the tank and had killed a smaller peacock bass that I got (this was early on within my last setup of cichlids). Well, I netted him, put him in SUPER cold water. Fish basically froze and stopped breathing. Pulled him out 10 minutes later and put him back in the 75 degree water and watched as the other fish swam in place against him warming him up. He woke up and was never the bully again.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

blindkiller85 said:


> I purposefully harassed a firemouth to death, and brought him back. He was the bully of the tank and had killed a smaller peacock bass that I got (this was early on within my last setup of cichlids). Well, I netted him, put him in SUPER cold water. Fish basically froze and stopped breathing. Pulled him out 10 minutes later and put him back in the 75 degree water and watched as the other fish swam in place against him warming him up. He woke up and was never the bully again.


Somehow I question your methods. That's borderline animal abuse in my opinion and people that abuse animals will abuse children.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ghost Knife said:


> Somehow I question your methods. That's borderline animal abuse in my opinion and people that abuse animals will abuse children.


A $5 fish killed a $30 fish. I wasn't happy to say the least and he never picked on another fish again and I sold him back to a pet store 2 years later.

Believe me I don't like to hurt animals and I rarely ever do it with intentions. But fish come back from a rapid cool down even better than humans do. I wasn't worried in the least when I did it.

And if you had to ask me, children need what they consider to be abuse but we consider to be strict disciplinary action. Too many kids now a days are caudled to believe that they are born with a silver spoon, hold no responsibility or held accountable for their actions.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I have giant danios in a 20 gallon, and if you don't know, they're very jumpy guys. I came home to find him stiff as a board on the floor. Thinking he still had a chance, I picked him up and put him back into the tank and held onto him in front of the filter so that water ran through his gills. And somehow, he survived and is still alive to today


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

wow those are some stories especially the eel one , i never knew that. well the kissing gourami is back to normal  if you go onto youtube you can find people putting goldfish into soda and killing them then putting them back into normal water and using a battery to shock it back into life. even though its kool that they brought it back to life they did torture it to death D: if the fish died from starvation or something , used the battery to bring it back to life then fed it or some scenerio like that.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Glad to hear your kissing gourami is back to normal.

I had a pearl danio jump out of my 30g and into my 10g betta tank. I was changing the water in the 30 and when I came back I heard a splash and seen a little fish swimming with my betta.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

P.senegalus said:


> Glad to hear your kissing gourami is back to normal.
> 
> I had a pearl danio jump out of my 30g and into my 10g betta tank. I was changing the water in the 30 and when I came back I heard a splash and seen a little fish swimming with my betta.


That's absolutely hysterical. But it's a really good way to jump the tank I guess haha.


----------



## kduncan (Jul 12, 2010)

I had my 5" bala shark jump out of the tank a couple nights ago while i had the canopy off cleaning the tank. Scooped him up and put him back in the tank, all is well.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

This thread just jinxed me!! Got home from work today and was checking out my tank and whats that? No african butterfly fish! Found him under my stand completely dead (trust me, DEAD). I don't know how but the found a way...man this ruined my day.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Well....ugh....put a lid on it?

Not kidding, but sorry to hear!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

blind killer: read above, I have a versa top. He found the little tiny gap (4"x2") where my canister filter hose's and heater cord are and snuck out. Who knows how many times he tested the canopy before he got out. Sucks, but on the bright side my planted tank needed to be an open top and now it is. Trying to make the best out of a crapy day.


----------

